# Oriskany trip



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a trip going to the Oriskany tomorrow (the 18th) with a couple of seats open. Send me a PM or give me a ring at (850) 565-7247. It looks like it will be a pretty day.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Wish I could, but I'll be doing the work thing:thumbdown:.
Looks to be a beautiful day.


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Ive got the same problem as Scott. I heard yall had nice weather today! Ill be thinking about it all day playing in the dirt! Yall have fun.


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

ah man! to late for me to take off tommorow


----------



## Warhammer (Jun 24, 2010)

Can a brotha get a dive report....Spring is in the air!


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Warhammer said:


> Can a brotha get a dive report....Spring is in the air!


Spring was definitely in the air but unfortunately the O trip folded, but I can give a report on the rest of the weekend.

Saturday we were about 18 miles to the SSW of the pass and viz was about 30' with temps about 56-58 (depending on the computer) all the way to the bottom. Lots of fish were moving around as well.

Sunday I made a trip to the Freighter and viz was 20-30 with temps in the same region. There were none of the big bait clouds that we normally see there in the summer but there was a lot of life seemingly becoming more active.

On both trips it seemed to me that the Gulf is getting ready to start coming alive again after the winter. I actually saw a small bait pod and continually saw schools of small fish moving around on the bottom machine. Spring is just around the corner! I hope.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang it...saw this post at the top and clicked on it...was ready to go tomorrow (the 24th)..but saw it was an older post.


----------

